# Bull terrier PLease help me and my dog....



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

I am the proud owner of a lovely bull terrier dog called bully whos 8yrs old ! over the last year or two hes started to lose a lot of weight and we cant work out why and hes starting to look very skinny ! I have took him to the vets who gave him a blood test witch came back all clear ! they allso wormed him! The touble is he has never been a big eater and has allways been a dryed dog food dog ! He is more of a picker at his food instead of eating loads in one sitting if you know what i mean !??! I walk him for an hour and half a day and he lives for it ! hes super fit and if you watched him run round you would see how active he is! but hes just getting skinnyer by the day ! i feed him wellbeloved ! anybody got any ideas on how to fatten him up or on what i could be doing wrong! I think the world of him and would hate the thought of him not being here gruntting and growning at me ! please help!


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

If there is nothing medically wrong with him then i suggest u try feeding him some tripe, My dogs love tripe and it can also stimulate appetite in a fussy eater.
I must admit, Every bully iv'e own has never turned down tripe  iv'e also found it helps get them nice and chunky.


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

i had lots of trouble with my dog until i put them on th barf diet has worked wondersand does have tripe in it aswell as lots of other goodies that dogs just love


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

i did used to feed him tripe and he does like it ! I will give it ago again ,i think the only reason i stoped feading him tripe was the smell was peutrid ! when i took him to the vets he only weighed 17kg and i can remember a time when he wa 25kg


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

Love to see pics of him gary


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i would love to see a picture of all 3 of them, pleaseeee when you have time,,


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

give him some pasta as well as the tripe

yes love to see some pic's


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

Must admit, 17kg is rather light for a male bully, My sisters female weighs in at 29kg, she's one heafty lump, one of my females weighs 24kg and the other 27kg.
But as myself and every1 said, try tripe, I know what you mean about the smell tho, It makes my daughter feel sick bad and my son just heaves at the smell of the stuff, i've got used to it now but i do feel abit shown up when people knock my door and iv'e only just fed em lol.


Oh yes, as carol said, pasta is good for weight gain aswell, i feed that often to mine and they love it.
A £250 pound bag of pasta last me a good week or more for 3 of my dogs.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Must admit, 17kg is rather light for a male bully, My sisters female weighs in at 29kg, she's one heafty lump, one of my females weighs 24kg and the other 27kg.
> But as myself and every1 said, try tripe, I know what you mean about the smell tho, It makes my daughter feel sick bad and my son just heaves at the smell of the stuff, i've got used to it now but i do feel abit shown up when people knock my door and iv'e only just fed em lol.
> 
> Oh yes, as carol said, pasta is good for weight gain aswell, i feed that often to mine and they love it.
> A £250 pound bag of pasta last me a good week or more for 3 of my dogs.


I no what you mean as would you beleve i have bitch thats 8months old actually weighs 
23kg !My other bitch is a cracker as she is a very rare colour 1 shes a full fawn with a black muzzel ! cost me an arm and a leg but she was worth it i supose as you dont see to many that colour do ya ! she looks a bit like a kangaroo !


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

garryd said:


> I no what you mean as would you beleve i have bitch thats 8months old actually weighs
> 23kg !My other bitch is a cracker as she is a very rare colour 1 shes a full fawn with a black muzzel ! cost me an arm and a leg but she was worth it i supose as you dont see to many that colour do ya ! she looks a bit like a kangaroo !


ha ha ha,, a kangaroo,,,,


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

YouTube - sashas not well ! this is a link to a video of my fawn bitch!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

shes beautiful,, i had to laugh at her grumbling away ,,,ha ha ha,, very good shes a cracker,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

what would you recommend cooking the tripe or giving it raw I have heard mixed feelings on this and wondered what you all thought?


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

LOL , when i first heard the grumble i actually thought she ummm farted and so did my son lmao.
Thats a brilliant vid and deffo typical bully grumbling, Her color is lovely.

I love it when they try talk and their lil side bits on their mouth stick out, its sooooo bloody cute.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> what would you recommend cooking the tripe or giving it raw I have heard mixed feelings on this and wondered what you all thought?


Donno about what others views are on this but i myself always feed it raw.

It would stink the house out more then feeding it raw if it was cooked lol, pooooweyyy :O


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

i was told if you cook it it aint as good to them ! just what i was told! But then who on earth would wanna cook tripe in there kitchen ?? could you imagine the smell boiling that stuff on a hob !


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

Ohhh my gawd, i can imagine


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> Donno about what others views are on this but i myself always feed it raw.
> 
> It would stink the house out more then feeding it raw if it was cooked lol, pooooweyyy :O


me too I have always fed it raw, but heared that some dogs like it better cooked, dont fancy doing it myself though


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

garryd said:


> YouTube - sashas not well ! this is a link to a video of my fawn bitch!


she is lovely, very vocal its funny


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

How old was she in the vid garry?


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> How old was she in the vid garry?


 she would be not qwite 4mths old ! shes diffrent than my white bitch shes abit more loving ! she cost me a grand and a trip to hartlypool wich was nearly 600miles there and back from were i live ! That drive remined me of a plane trip ! as felt so nackerd the next couple of days after


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> Must admit, 17kg is rather light for a male bully, My sisters female weighs in at 29kg, she's one heafty lump, one of my females weighs 24kg and the other 27kg.
> But as myself and every1 said, try tripe, I know what you mean about the smell tho, It makes my daughter feel sick bad and my son just heaves at the smell of the stuff, i've got used to it now but i do feel abit shown up when people knock my door and iv'e only just fed em lol.
> 
> Oh yes, as carol said, pasta is good for weight gain aswell, i feed that often to mine and they love it.
> A £250 pound bag of pasta last me a good week or more for 3 of my dogs.


wow a lot of pasta there for £250


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

garryd said:


> she would be not qwite 4mths old ! shes diffrent than my white bitch shes abit more loving ! she cost me a grand and a trip to hartlypool wich was nearly 600miles there and back from were i live ! That drive remined me of a plane trip ! as felt so nackerd the next couple of days after


yes but she was well worth it wasnt she,,,


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

my two bitchs keep play fighting at 2-3am in the morning  it drives me so mad ! they live out side so when jump up middle of the night in my boxer shorts run down to tell them off they think i am playing so i end up sat on my cotswald stone bench loving them like a * in the middle of the night !


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ha ha ha,, you big softy,,,,,,,,they will be sleeping on your bed next,lol...........have you got any pictures of the white one, with the black patch,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> ha ha ha,, you big softy,,,,,,,,they will be sleeping on your bed next,lol...........have you got any pictures of the white one, with the black patch,,,,,,,,


Here is video of my white bitch age 4months old 
YouTube - My bull terrier Tia telling me off!


----------



## Lisa M (Dec 30, 2007)

Awwww.

I was watching this vid and my dog could hear. He started going crazy thinking another dog was in the house.... hahaha

She is gorgeous!!!! I love how she shouts at you then runs away!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

shes a beauty to,.... you got two very nice bitches,,, i had to laugh when she run,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hee hee great vid


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

how do you put on your advar???


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

go into edit profile and then into edit avatar picture you can do it there


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

tnx....... mate1


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

if you need any help give one of us a shout,.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

carol said:


> wow a lot of pasta there for £250


ooooooooopsss lol i forgot to add the . lol
£2.50 is what i meant hehehe.

Very good vid, They always mouth of and run lmao.


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

very good videos great looking dogs


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

thanks mate !


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

What bloodline's are your bullys from garry?  nosy i am lol.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> What bloodline's are your bullys from garry?  nosy i am lol.


yes but they are really nice arent they,,,, not seen one like the fawn bitch before,................


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

Yep their very nice dogs 

Had a fawn and white bitch years ago called peggy from aracon lines, Beautifull color bitch she was.
Garryd's bitch reminded me so much of her


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> What bloodline's are your bullys from garry?  nosy i am lol.


my white bitchs bloodlines are credatta and kilacabar24 champions! my dogs bloodlines has 26 champions and his granddad was Champion maxdon hustler at tiapan! , the fawn bitch are similar ! what ever allthat means know not i


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

garryd said:


> my white bitchs bloodlines are credatta and kilacabar24 champions! my dogs bloodlines has 26 champions and his granddad was Champion maxdon hustler at tiapan! , the fawn bitch are similar ! what ever allthat means know not i


Yes i know them lines, 1 of my female's is a bullyview bred solid brindle, Her sire is champion rumus rulette @ bullyview, She has some tiapan and kalsar in her lines aswell.
My other female is a kilacabar bred bitch.
My sister has a kalsar bitch, champon sired by champion kalsar sweet william.
and my other sister has a bullyview boy, sired by champion ounsdale buffalow bill @ bullyvew.


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

How did I miss this thread???
Anyway I am owned by a 2 and a half year old male DDB - he has ALWAYS been a fussy eater - hes now been eating tripe for about 6 months and is gaining weight nicely - I always feed it raw and sometimes when we go to a friends house who gets full bellies to mince herself we have given him slices of the stuff - its like his instincts kick in and he rips it apart and gobbles it down - its the best stuff in my eyes - I also feed cooked pasta and boiled eggs and this has helped him to gain a little weight too - plus he has kidneys - hearts etc etc - his eating is SO much better now


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

Debbie said:


> How did I miss this thread???
> Anyway I am owned by a 2 and a half year old male DDB - he has ALWAYS been a fussy eater - hes now been eating tripe for about 6 months and is gaining weight nicely - I always feed it raw and sometimes when we go to a friends house who gets full bellies to mince herself we have given him slices of the stuff - its like his instincts kick in and he rips it apart and gobbles it down - its the best stuff in my eyes - I also feed cooked pasta and boiled eggs and this has helped him to gain a little weight too - plus he has kidneys - hearts etc etc - his eating is SO much better now


do you think thats what i might be donig wrong with my old bully then mate!?? As i do boxing and go running at 7am every morning ,thats when i run my dog ,its about 2miles everday without fail ,do think thats to much for a dog that age !? is this the reason why hes loosing so much weight ????


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

If hes still enjoying his runs then let him carry on - if there is nothing medical that is wrong then the runs will do him good and keep him fit - keep his heart healthy. Maybe feed him a touch more to compensate the weight loss - it could be that the running is burning off a little too much weight than it used to. When do you feed him? morning afternoon, night??? Try feeding him an extra meal during the day - just a small one ..... Nice to see an oldie still fit as a fiddle 
Just re read what you originally typed - will he not eat anything mixed in with his dry food? Have you tried a different brand?


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

Debbie said:


> If hes still enjoying his runs then let him carry on - if there is nothing medical that is wrong then the runs will do him good and keep him fit - keep his heart healthy. Maybe feed him a touch more to compensate the weight loss - it could be that the running is burning off a little too much weight than it used to. When do you feed him? morning afternoon, night??? Try feeding him an extra meal during the day - just a small one ..... Nice to see an oldie still fit as a fiddle
> Just re read what you originally typed - will he not eat anything mixed in with his dry food? Have you tried a different brand?


 i have got him back on tripe again now ,he was on it 3yrs ago but i stoped feeding it as it does smell abit ! i have allways fed him dryed food even in with the tripe and thats what i am trying again now ! he has allways liked tripe and it makes him wanna eat so hopefully it will help the old boy put some chubb on! hes a lovely old boy and i couldent part company with him for no money i feed my dogs the best dog food you can get wellbeloved i think its called !??


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Tripe is brill - yep it smells a bit but you get used to it LOL
He should gain a bit of weight and I am happy he likes it - just put a peg on ya nose when you dish it up LOL
Hmmmm I am not keen on James Welbeloved as such but if yours like it then keep them on it, have you looked at Arden Grange or Royal Canin? They are both the best foods for my dogs in my opinion....have a look at the ingredients on your food bag and then have a look online at other foods....they may be better and more or less the same price....although not sure how much Wellbeloved is per sack.......I buy from wholesalers so mines cheaper than the pet shops....some swear by James Wellbeloved...so if yours are doing well on it then stick to it......


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

Debbie said:


> Tripe is brill - yep it smells a bit but you get used to it LOL
> He should gain a bit of weight and I am happy he likes it - just put a peg on ya nose when you dish it up LOL
> Hmmmm I am not keen on James Welbeloved as such but if yours like it then keep them on it, have you looked at Arden Grange or Royal Canin? They are both the best foods for my dogs in my opinion....have a look at the ingredients on your food bag and then have a look online at other foods....they may be better and more or less the same price....although not sure how much Wellbeloved is per sack.......I buy from wholesalers so mines cheaper than the pet shops....some swear by James Wellbeloved...so if yours are doing well on it then stick to it......


i think its about £42 a bag!


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Arden grange I get for £26 and RC I can get for about £24.....I wouldnt buy from pet shops anymore - just knowing what they are making per bag!!!! I go and buy bulk from wholesalers - but even if I got 1 bag I am saving a fortune ( well I am not really - cos I buy them all toys everytime I go too ) LOL


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

Debbie said:


> Arden grange I get for £36 and RC I can get for about £26.....I wouldnt buy from pet shops anymore - just knowing what they are making per bag!!!! I go and buy bulk from wholesalers - but even if I got 1 bag I am saving a fortune ( well I am not really - cos I buy them all toys everytime I go too ) LOL


where do you find these dog food wholesalers ???


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Its basically a cash and carry - not all of them have a pet side but the ones I use do - you do have to have an account - by owning a shop etc you can join .......its not open to the public unless you are a member blah blah....
You know anyone that could join??


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

Debbie said:


> Its basically a cash and carry - not all of them have a pet side but the ones I use do - you do have to have an account - by owning a shop etc you can join .......its not open to the public unless you are a member blah blah....
> You know anyone that could join??


mmm yeah i might know a man ???


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Well look into it - it could save you a fortune


----------



## raven (Jan 30, 2008)

would your tips also help with my staff


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Tripe and pasta are good for gaining weight, what dry food do you feed your Staff?


----------



## raven (Jan 30, 2008)

chudleys junior its what she was on before i changed her food and she lost weight


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

pasta and tripe is what seems be working! i have been feeding him rice also!


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

For some reson my oldest bull terrier is of his food again  hes got no intrest in the tripe ,and only eating half of what i put out its doing my head in now


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

It might be because your bitch is in season garry.
Alot of males go off their food when a bitch is on heat. Mine gives up dinner all together!


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

bullbreeds said:


> It might be because your bitch is in season garry.
> Alot of males go off their food when a bitch is on heat. Mine gives up dinner all together!


Good point bullbreeds..That happened with eric.

Or Bully may well be just a fussy eater? My sisters staffy is just like bully..eats for awile then leaves good food, Nomatter what it is, Funny thing is tho, He staffy wants human food all the time..Thats not happening .


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

bullbreeds said:


> It might be because your bitch is in season garry.
> Alot of males go off their food when a bitch is on heat. Mine gives up dinner all together!


But i am feeding him in the house away from the bitches as if fed him outside hes so old the hungry cows would take his food off him i think he might have a ear infection as his ears are laiden with wax ! Hes just a very old 8 years if you know what i mean!???


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Good point bullbreeds..That happened with eric.
> 
> Or Bully may well be just a fussy eater? My sisters staffy is just like bully..eats for awile then leaves good food, Nomatter what it is, Funny thing is tho, He staffy wants human food all the time..Thats not happening .


....., I have to laugh, mine wont touch their food till we'v finnished having dinner. When they know they'r not getting any thats when they eat theirs..


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

garryd said:


> But i am feeding him in the house away from the bitches as if fed him outside hes so old the hungry cows would take his food off him i think he might have a ear infection as his ears are laiden with wax ! Hes just a very old 8 years if you know what i mean!???


Don't matter where u feed him, A male can smell a bitch in heat a mile off


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

bullbreeds said:


> ....., I have to laugh, mine wont touch their food till we'v finnished having dinner. When they know they'r not getting any thats when they eat theirs..


Hehehe crafty sods lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

i am so worried about him though!


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

garryd said:


> i am so worried about him though!


Awww gaz  is he shaking his head at all? or got his head tilted toone side? or rubbing his head/ears up things?


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Awww gaz  is he shaking his head at all? or got his head tilted toone side? or rubbing his head/ears up things?


That exactly what hes doing


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

garryd said:


> That exactly what hes doing


Then he has got an ear infection for sure..Take the old boi to the vets..they will sort the old fella..He will feel good as new in a few days or so of starting them drops x.

My sisters dog went to the vets last week with the same prob, They put this stuff in her ears, She shook her ears when they did that and all this wax flew over my sisters face lol, My neice ( her daughter ) told me. i pised myself laughing 

He will be ok tho gaz.

Got to go get ready, I'm off out, c ya laters


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Then he has got an ear infection for sure..Take the old boi to the vets..they will sort the old fella..He will feel good as new in a few days or so of starting them drops x.
> 
> My sisters dog went to the vets last week with the same prob, They put this stuff in her ears, She shook her ears when they did that and all this wax flew over my sisters face lol, My neice ( her daughter ) told me. i pised myself laughing
> 
> ...


i will do that asap thanks and have a good night!


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Garry have you got any Piriton in the house. If you dont know what it is its for hay fever, allergies, prickly heat - that sort of thing. If you give your dog one tablet it will stop the itching - this will stop him scratching which causes a secondary infection. You'll still need to get him some antibiotics by the sound of it cos he sounds like he already has an infection but the Piriton will at least help him out overnight


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

Jo P said:


> Garry have you got any Piriton in the house. If you dont know what it is its for hay fever, allergies, prickly heat - that sort of thing. If you give your dog one tablet it will stop the itching - this will stop him scratching which causes a secondary infection. You'll still need to get him some antibiotics by the sound of it cos he sounds like he already has an infection but the Piriton will at least help him out overnight


Piriton whats that???????


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Its a tablet - an antihistamine.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

Jo P said:


> Its a tablet - an antihistamine.


Ok i will try get some ! ta jo !


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Just one tablet though Garry - my boy has up to three a day but he is a *BIG* lad.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

garryd said:


> Ok i will try get some ! ta jo !


If you were nearer I have some I carry them all the time as I am allergic to frontline!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

tashi said:


> If you were nearer I have some I carry them all the time as I am allergic to frontline!!!!!!!!


thanks guys ! Hes gonna have to got to vets as anyhow ! i am gona hold of till see the vets ! i have noticed His ears are closed over inside  and he has got loads of wax running in to his coat !


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

garryd said:


> thanks guys ! Hes gonna have to got to vets as anyhow ! i am gona hold of till see the vets ! i have noticed His ears are closed over inside  and he has got loads of wax running in to his coat !


Bless him at least you can see he has a problem


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

I also have them in at all times too - you never know when you might need them - kinda like a first aid box for dogs...always have bits of allsorts in a big plastic tub.
Garry if they are that bad he will need antibiotics - have you cleaned them up a bit for him?


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2008)

Jo P said:


> Garry have you got any Piriton in the house. If you dont know what it is its for hay fever, allergies, prickly heat - that sort of thing. If you give your dog one tablet it will stop the itching - this will stop him scratching which causes a secondary infection. You'll still need to get him some antibiotics by the sound of it cos he sounds like he already has an infection but the Piriton will at least help him out overnight


I did'nt know dogs could have piriton? seeing its human stuff for bites/stings/hay fever ect.

Learn a new thing every day


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2008)

Debbie said:


> I also have them in at all times too - you never know when you might need them - kinda like a first aid box for dogs...always have bits of allsorts in a big plastic tub.
> Garry if they are that bad he will need antibiotics - have you cleaned them up a bit for him?


yeah i got some cotton wool and savalon spray and cleaned them out ! it must be bad as it stinks !


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hope he feels better soon garry


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

If it smells then its an infection - soon cleared up with antibiotics and keeping them clean


----------

